Some Thoughts on Military Revolutions – Andrew Marshall (1993) - bookofjoe
======
AnimalMuppet
The link appears to point back to HN, not to the external article.

I was actually interested in reading that article. Can someone supply a
correct link? (Or is this a meta thing where "revolution" is illustrated by
being led in a circle by the link?)

